# Que es un dispositivo de control?



## Cazadorxb (Mar 6, 2007)

Hola quie tal amigos estoy aqui para tratar de resolver mis dudas, esque estoy en un proyecto escolar y queria saber si me podrian ayudar con esto... Que es un dispositivo de control,  y cuales estan en el mercado ._.?? y que es un arrancador de tension reducida o,o
Disculpen si esto no va aqui.. pero esque nisiquiera se que seran estas cosas 
Gracias a quien me responda y saludos


----------



## George (Mar 12, 2007)

Dispositivos de control para motores hay de muchos tipos dependiendo de qué es lo que se quiera controlar y del tipo de motor. Por darte un ejemplo, una impresora con cabezal de tinta tiene un control de posición para su motor que suele ser de paso a paso. En la industria el control más extendido es el control de velocidad por ejemplo en un tren del metro.
Controladores hay cientos.
En cuanto al arrancador de tension reducida es un dispositivo, prefiero no llamarlo control, que simplemente permite el arranque de un motor sin que salten los automáticos o breakers por sobrecorriente. Esto es debido a que la impedancia de un motor de alterna es bajísima cuando está parado, consume mucha corriente y cuesta bastante ponerlo en marcha. Es como cuando intentamos mover una caja en el suelo, pornela en movimiento cuesta mucho hasta que ya se mueve. Los motores de alterna asíncronos tienen la peculiaridad de que su impedancia depende de un parámetro llamado deslizamiento que a su vez depende de la velocidad de giro instantánea. Por tanto un arrancador de tensión reducida lo que hace para arrancar el motor es darle poca tensión de alimentación en el inicio hasta que el motor alcanza una velocidad determinda.

Un saludo


----------



## Cazadorxb (Mar 15, 2007)

Gracias amigo de antemano. gracias


----------

